# My first frag tank build



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

So I am finally getting around to building my frags a new place to live outside of my DT.There new home will be a 40" by 60" by 15" deep coral flat.Over the next few days I will be getting it all together and up and running.I will be adding a Ecosystems 200 refugium for filtration as well as a custom sump with a hydor performer 500 protein skimmer.For lighting I have not yet chosen between 2-250 watt mh's or 1-400 watt mh,I have both so I guess I could experiment a bit.I thought about going with 10k's for the growth.I have a little giant for a return pump as well as some maxi mods I will be putting in the tank for flow.Anyway as I said over the next few days as I am building this I will update photos and progress as well as answer any questions one might have and also I would like to hear any suggestions as well.Thanks for tagging along.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice setup you got there


----------



## himira (Sep 9, 2009)

wow..need many money..


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

10k for growth 20k for sweet sweet color


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thats gonna be a great project, please keep us updated as it comes along. Also where did you come by the great tank. *w3*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good Rob. Tagging along this thread for sure. 
Did you put a level on it yet to check if its square with the earth?


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay so I did a few more things today, not much,but hey, I am steadily making progress.Here is a few pic's.(sorry they are kinda lousy,it is a cellphone) The first one is a pic of my little giant pump next to my new sump.I know it is not to pretty but remember I have the ecosystems 200 to go on it as well,I just wanted a place for some LR and the protein skimmer.


Next up is a little bit of plumbing.I have measured the stacks but will cut tommorow.



After that this is what it will look like once in position.I am also going to cut some of the rim down for easy access in the front.



And last but not least, a pic of my hydor skimmer in action.


Also thanks everyone for the kind words and i appreciate all feedback.I was thinking of going half 10k and half 20k actually, cdot. It would be the best of both worlds,growth on one side and color up on the other.

The tank came to me by a friend that owns a lfs and yeah I did check to make sure it is level and I tell ya it is pretty darn close.
Well everybody I am heading to bed it is getting late but I will have her filled up with water tommorow and will share a few more cruddy pics with yall but hey pic's of a tank build are pic's of a tank build,right.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd suggest that you re-think your lighting. With 15" of water depth I'd be looking at 175w MH unless you intend to hang them way above the tank. With 250's or 400's you stand a much better chance of bleaching them out.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Doc for your input.I wasn't sure if it would bleach them considering it was about 3.5 watts per gallon but then again I never thought to much about the depth.I already have everything though for the 250's and 400 but I guess I am kinda leaning toward the 250's to get better light coverage. Also if I hang them high I might get away without using a chiller.*i/d*


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Hang them higher, especially the 400s, and keep a close eye on them. If necessary, some fiberglass screen (in layers) can help with the acclimation.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay so I admit that I have been slacking a bit on my build and my estimated date of completion has moved.So I have completed hooking up my pump.I chose flex pipe because I will be moving the sump around once in awhile and will be easy to disconnect.Sorry not much else,except for my little soldier guarding my investment.*Glasses*

Oh by the way Doc I am only using the 2-250s' not the 400.I only had 1 400 and I figured I would get a better spread with the 2 lights.Also instead of hanging the lights from the ceiling I am going to build a rack on top of the tank.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Rob, as long as you have a way to change the distance up and down, it should work fine. Actually, the spread is going to be about 2'x2' regardless of wattage. What increases as you go up from 175 to 400 is depth of penetration.

By the way, I love your tank guard dog. Markings are similar to my Jack Russel.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is round about what the light rack will look like.Of course a little fine tuning is needed.Bandit says thanks for the compliment Doc.,Jacks are great animals.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay so I finally have water in the tank now as well as my protein skimmer.



I am going later to pick up some sand and LR to put in the tank and sump because it just looks to darn empty right now.I don't know about yall but I hate waiting for a tank to cycle, all I want to do is fill it up with corals right away.(The doctors tell me it's a sickness I got



I also have not hung the lights yet but it wont be long, I just haven't figured out what reflectors I want yet.Below is another sweet addition I am adding to the project.A nice GEO should get everything growing.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow...that is an impressive build you got there...

nice job


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I finally got around to putting in substrate and some LR.I used Puka shell for the substrate,I figured it would give zoos and stuff alike good stuff to cling to.I also added about the same amount of LR in the sump as in the tank.


----------



## Elmafioso52988 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice tank. is that a custom tanks? I always wanted a shallow tank like that. Were did you get it?


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS.I DECIDED TO GO WITH ICECAP SPIDER REFLECTORS AND 250WATT 10K'S.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow...do you put fish in there???that is an overflow in the middle right?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Tanked said:


> HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS.I DECIDED TO GO WITH ICECAP SPIDER REFLECTORS AND 250WATT 10K'S.


Great looking fixture. Looks like it wont be getting in your way as you work in and around the tank, plus it wont sway like if you hung it from the ceiling. 
Now you gotta get some powerbrites on there and your all set. 
*w3


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually I am going to put a few choice fish in there.Maybe an Achilies Tang and a blue spot jawfish.And yes that is a overflow in the middle,not my choice where I would put it but hey it will make a nice zoo tower.
Oh yeah jarred,I got a eye almost healed for ya!!


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice set up. What type of coral are you trying to grow. Your tank is 40 X 60 you dont have enough lighting for a full reef. Watts yes but mh lights are good for 24 x 24. IMO you will need another rack one on each side of the tank then you will be good. But nice tank build.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

The way I figured it was, I could put sps in the center and lps on the outskirts but the spiderlight reflectors actually cover a spread of 3x3' so I should be good.I also had planned to put some t5 supplementation on there as well.Either way as time goes on it will tell and I know those light racks are custom and might take awhile to construct but I think I could always add one if I had to.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be farming sps,zoos,palys, as well as some choice lps. got quite the collection of tyree chalices starting to grow and most of the ora sps, as well as alot of the designer zoos/palys


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see it after it grows out and fully stocked


----------



## tjdmall (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a case of eggcrate with your name on it Rob. c'mon down lol


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Well once again I finally put another piece of equipment on my project.It is a Ecosystems 300m Refugium.Also my water parameters have stabilized so I will soon be stocking,one more water change and in stuff goes.I ended up using my geo 618 on my display so I have a Knop C for the frag system.Here is a few pics



In the dark,



So I needed a light block so it did not shine in the tank at night since it just sits on the rim so I came up with something simple.Works like a charm.



will post more pics during stocking.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Also Jarred I know you will be reading this so check it out,one of those pink beauties is yours.


----------



## jellysaurus (Apr 14, 2010)

this set up looks like it would be awesome!

i cant wait till the day when i can get a massive tank like this(or even my first tank) . you look like youll have alot of room to put schtuff. 

i like how you chose a tank thats not so tall


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I see how it is jarred gets a frag but none of the rest of us do! Didn't your mother teach you don't give it away unless you have enough for everyone!

But seriously dude that tank looks AMAZING. Im going to start a frag tank of my own soon and may be taking a few notes out of your book if thats alright


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

I now have a whole new setup, will post pics tommorow.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, lets see some new pics


----------

